# Bin Laden - Football Fan



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The other night Bin Laden was so overjoyed when he heard Arsenal had won that he ran around his compound shouting - 
+
+
+
+
+
+
"Come on, you Gunners!"


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Arsenal put out a statement today - it states that "Now Bin Laden has been found, could whoever started the rumours that he's been hiding in our trophy room, please stop".

Joe


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bin Laden was on Algerjeza TV and he stated he's still alive and watched West Ham play Saturday and they were sh*te. The CIA have investigated this and said this could have been recorded any time in the last 6 years.

Joe


----------

